# Are there too many choices?



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

I know it's generally acknowledged that choice is a good thing but does anyone else share the frustration at the way food manufacturers have taken our favourite foods and made a variation of every possible type! I was offered lobster and pink champagne crisps yesterday. What? I know I shouldn't eat crisps but curiosity overcame me and they were simply awful. There's crisps in every flavour now and we seem to have crept into absolute no no territory with some of the bizarre combinations in an attempt to be different.

And just how many flavours, consistencies, thickness and type of yoghurts can there be? I could cope when we had Ski strawberry and hazelnut yoghurt but now I look along at the vast array and think 'life is too short for this nonsense!' 

Don't get me started on tinned tomatoes. I don't want garlic in, or oregano, or mixed herbs thanks but can I find a tin containing just tomatoes?

It's probably just me but the lobster and pink champagne crisps were a step too far!


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 26, 2016)

They sound vile

You must remember @Amigo some people are incapable of adding herbs to tomatoes themselves


----------



## grovesy (Nov 26, 2016)

I think you are right. A few years ago I got collared in the High Street to take part in a survey, was taken to a near be hall to taste and comment on some flavoured  Pringles, they did not taste to bad going down but the left a most awful aftertaste, others must have disagreed  as within the year I saw them in the supermarket.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> They sound vile
> 
> You must remember @Amigo some people are incapable of adding herbs to tomatoes themselves



This sounds a bit judgemental Susan but I look into some shopping baskets that contain nothing that would require cooking beyond a ping ping and think, 'why is it me that's diabetic, I've cooked good food from fresh all my life!'


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2016)

I agree  A few years back I took advantage of an excellent offer and bought several pairs of running shoes that I knew I would use and that worked well for my feet (no blisters, good fit etc.). That era came to an end earlier this year so I went looking for some new ones. There are now literally one gazillion possible options  The names are confusing and uninformative - usually a three digit number and a letter, often 'Z' and the descriptions useless. When I started running there were two or three different makes and styles to go for, now you get that variation just in width settings. Not only that, but the price variation between sites for the same shoe are astonishing e.g. £70 one site, £125 on another. Impossible, so I ended up just choosing ones I liked the look of, as a reasonable price point. So far they have been fine, and I suspect there are very few that wouldn't do the job just as well as any other. Unnecessary!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I agree  A few years back I took advantage of an excellent offer and bought several pairs of running shoes that I knew I would use and that worked well for my feet (no blisters, good fit etc.). That era came to an end earlier this year so I went looking for some new ones. There are now literally one gazillion possible options  The names are confusing and uninformative - usually a three digit number and a letter, often 'Z' and the descriptions useless. When I started running there were two or three different makes and styles to go for, now you get that variation just in width settings. Not only that, but the price variation between sites for the same shoe are astonishing e.g. £70 one site, £125 on another. Impossible, so I ended up just choosing ones I liked the look of, as a reasonable price point. So far they have been fine, and I suspect there are very few that wouldn't do the job just as well as any other. Unnecessary!



That made me laugh northie because last time I went in to replace the old faithfuls my son likes I almost expected the spotty assistant to direct me to a section marked, 'Nerd trainers!'


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

I find there's so much choice overload in the supermarket these days, you really have to concentrate to make sure you've got the right product. Took a jar of pesto off the shelf the other day, thinking, it's green, so obv not the tomato one, and luckily realised in time that it contained coriander not basil. ( I loathe coriander, I always feel it tastes vaguely medicinal).


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 26, 2016)

Those crisps sound vile! I've also seen prosecco flavour crisps on sale!! 

I hate food shopping. I always have. For some reason I get very overwhelmed. More recently I've found myself comparing almost identical products but with massive price differences to even see if there's any difference!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2016)

My favourite crisps were the plain ones with the little blue bag of salt which I never used. 
I actually think a lot of food doesn't taste as good as it used to years ago .


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

Yay! It's not just me, I loathe coriander, it's horrible... like lobster and pink champagne crisps. 

I tend to buy fresh produce and cook it myself, mostly in the slow cooker these days due to lack of spoons and rarely even glance at the other stuff. Once I know the layout of the shop, I hit the aisles I need and p off home asap. It's a form of tunnel vision and it usually works, unless some 
kind soul recommends something like Christmas Ribena that I have to hunt for, then it feels as if my head will explode as I get overloaded with options.....

Damn! I knew I forgot something, Options!!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Whilst I'm on a old goat grumble, what's with all these coffee choices now? I'm totally overwhelmed and keep being reminded I mean primo instead of small. Tall, skinny, full fat, hot, cold, matte, latte, cappuccino, macchiato band with or without bits, cream, marshmallows, chocolate flakes. And do I want Peruvian, Bolivian or Colombian blend (all more expensive). Sheesh, the list goes on! I took my old mum in to one of these places quite a few years ago now and when they went through the choices with her she said, 'don't you just have some proper coffee I can put some milk in pet!' Of course she meant Nescafé and quite right!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 26, 2016)

That reminds me of the last time I went into Starbucks. I asked for a regular size coffee with milk. The barista looked at me like I was insane. Of course, she said, but do I want a flat white? Americano with milk? a latte? Cappuccino? And what size? then reeled off sizes in Italian.

I told her I'll have whatever is easiest to make!!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> That reminds me of the last time I went into Starbucks. I asked for a regular size coffee with milk. The barista looked at me like I was insane. Of course, she said, but do I want a flat white? Americano with milk? a latte? Cappuccino? And what size? then reeled off sizes in Italian.
> 
> I told her I'll have whatever is easiest to make!!



And you thought it was tough becoming a RN. Imagine what these skilled Baristas have to learn!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 26, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Whilst I'm on a old goat grumble, what's with all these coffee choices now? I'm totally overwhelmed and keep being reminded I mean primo instead of small. Tall, skinny, full fat, hot, cold, matte, latte, cappuccino, macchiato band with or without bits, cream, marshmallows, chocolate flakes. And do I want Peruvian, Bolivian or Colombian blend (all more expensive). Sheesh, the list goes on! I took my old mum in to one of these places quite a few years ago now and when they went through the choices with her she said, 'don't you just have some proper coffee I can put some milk in pet!' Of course she meant Nescafé and quite right!


I bought a special blend in a place called Jamaica Blue, it cost £3-50,it was far from special did not even taste any better than the coffee out machine e in my local Co-op cafe.


Rosiecarmel said:


> That reminds me of the last time I went into Starbucks. I asked for a regular size coffee with milk. The barista looked at me like I was insane. Of course, she said, but do I want a flat white? Americano with milk? a latte? Cappuccino? And what size? then reeled off sizes in Italian.
> 
> I told her I'll have whatever is easiest to make!!


I too wish places would standardise there cup sizes and what they call black coffees.


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Whilst I'm on a old goat grumble, what's with all these coffee choices now? I'm totally overwhelmed and keep being reminded I mean primo instead of small. Tall, skinny, full fat, hot, cold, matte, latte, cappuccino, macchiato band with or without bits, cream, marshmallows, chocolate flakes. And do I want Peruvian, Bolivian or Colombian blend (all more expensive). Sheesh, the list goes on! I took my old mum in to one of these places quite a few years ago now and when they went through the choices with her she said, 'don't you just have some proper coffee I can put some milk in pet!' Of course she meant Nescafé and quite right!


Not to mention having to remember which outlets give you a double shot as standard. Went to Café Nero this morning and forgot to specify a single shot. I'm still hovering a few feet off the ground.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 26, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Whilst I'm on a old goat grumble, what's with all these coffee choices now? I'm totally overwhelmed and keep being reminded I mean primo instead of small. Tall, skinny, full fat, hot, cold, matte, latte, cappuccino, macchiato band with or without bits, cream, marshmallows, chocolate flakes. And do I want Peruvian, Bolivian or Colombian blend (all more expensive). Sheesh, the list goes on! I took my old mum in to one of these places quite a few years ago now and when they went through the choices with her she said, 'don't you just have some proper coffee I can put some milk in pet!' Of course she meant Nescafé and quite right!


Not like the days of Fawlty Towers when Sybil said to the hotel inspector, 'black or white?' when offering coffee....and then the rat peeked out of the biscuit tin


----------



## FergusC (Nov 26, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I hate food shopping. I always have. For some reason I get very overwhelmed. More recently I've found myself comparing almost identical products but with massive price differences to even see if there's any difference!


I on the other hand, love window shopping  for food, purely because I love deconstructing them, removing the "bad" ingredients, and going home and trying to make an acceptable meal!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

Last time I was in Starbucks, I wanted a double shot latte, I think I got coloured milk, I reckon they forgot the coffee. They looked quite surprised when I complained, I did get some with actual coffee in it though.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 27, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Whilst I'm on a old goat grumble, what's with all these coffee choices now? I'm totally overwhelmed and keep being reminded I mean primo instead of small. Tall, skinny, full fat, hot, cold, matte, latte, cappuccino, macchiato band with or without bits, cream, marshmallows, chocolate flakes. And do I want Peruvian, Bolivian or Colombian blend (all more expensive). Sheesh, the list goes on! I took my old mum in to one of these places quite a few years ago now and when they went through the choices with her she said, 'don't you just have some proper coffee I can put some milk in pet!' Of course she meant Nescafé and quite right!





Rosiecarmel said:


> That reminds me of the last time I went into Starbucks. I asked for a regular size coffee with milk. The barista looked at me like I was insane. Of course, she said, but do I want a flat white? Americano with milk? a latte? Cappuccino? And what size? then reeled off sizes in Italian.
> I told her I'll have whatever is easiest to make!!


Caramel Latte every time.  Personally, I like my coffee like I like my ...


----------



## ypauly (Nov 27, 2016)

Try getting a simple sandwich from Subway!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2016)

ypauly said:


> Try getting a simple sandwich from Subway!!!!!!


I've only been in Subway once and wasn't familiar with the procedure - I vowed never to go through that again!  So many decisions to have to make!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Never been in a Subway.


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 27, 2016)

You are a company that sells highly standardized industrial foods that is the same of the other corporation, in some case you are rebranding the same actual product, case in point the tomato sauce.
Now you have to differentiate an highly standard product. If you add some flavour it is easier to make it different from competing brands.

I also suppose that the flavourings helps to cover better low quality of the used ingredients or escape the normative.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree, there are some strange things on the shelves these days. Whatever happened to simple things. I did notice Spiced Rum and Cocoa flavoured crisps in tesco the other day. 
http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=293272557


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't often do the food shopping and when I do I am short of time so don't browse. it is bad enough finding what want.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm another who hates all the choices drives me around the bend, you find one you like and can eat as in no gluten or wheat in it then the next time you shop you glance at the ingredients to find the product now contains gluten 

My other pet hate is when some prat in head office decides that all the shelves need to be rearranged thus it takes for ever and a day to do the shopping because you can't find what you are looking for.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 28, 2016)

In 45 years I have never entered, never mind bought anything, in a coffee chain/house. Ridiculously overpriced. Rather just grab a bottle of water from a newsagents if I find myself that thirsty.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In 45 years I have never entered, never mind bought anything, in a coffee chain/house. Ridiculously overpriced. Rather just grab a bottle of water from a newsagents if I find myself that thirsty.


I've been in a Starbucks once, but only because I was with other people who wanted to go in. Complete gobbledegook to me, only one I knew was a cappuccino  As you say, hugely overpriced as well - I spend less on a day's meals than I would on one cup! And what's this about some of them being hundreds of calories? Coffee? Ridiculous!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2016)

This thread reminds me of the chocolate crisps (Cadburys Snaps) I once had.

Methinks it's time to bump the Choccy Nostalgia thread again.


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 28, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Yay! It's not just me, I loathe coriander, it's horrible... like lobster and pink champagne crisps.
> 
> I tend to buy fresh produce and cook it myself, mostly in the slow cooker these days due to lack of spoons and rarely even glance at the other stuff. Once I know the layout of the shop, I hit the aisles I need and p off home asap. It's a form of tunnel vision and it usually works, unless some
> kind soul recommends something like Christmas Ribena that I have to hunt for, then it feels as if my head will explode as I get overloaded with options.....
> ...


BTW have you tried those slow cooker liners, brilliant, no washing up afterwards, about 25-30p each.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> BTW have you tried those slow cooker liners, brilliant, no washing up afterwards, about 25-30p each.


No Vic, but I'll keep a look out for some.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've been in a Starbucks once,


Me: Large Black Coffee please
Barista: Room for creamer?
Me: Sigh


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2016)

Am I the only one who honestly can't taste the difference between Prawn Cocktail and Worcester Sauce flavour crisps?  I'm fairly sure the only difference is the name on the packet...


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Am I the only one who honestly can't taste the difference between Prawn Cocktail and Worcester Sauce flavour crisps?  I'm fairly sure the only difference is the name on the packet...


Would not know I have not tried them.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't worry about missing your Christmas lunch. Pringles have brought out 'pigs in blankets' flavour and there's also the gin and tonic crisps in Aldi if you fancy a tipple!


----------



## zuludog (Nov 28, 2016)

There are three kinds of people who should be severely beaten about their delicate parts with an iron bar;

Those who invented those little sticky labels they put on apples
Those who made coffee more complicated than it needs to be
Those who made sandwiches more complicated than they need to be

I have been into a Subway shop twice;
Once to see what all the fuss was about; and a second time when I was in a strange town and couldn't find anywhere else

I have noticed recently that Greggs are going down that route and getting ideas above their station. I have even heard that they have stopped selling pies & pasties, though I haven't checked for myself
On a related theme, have you ordered a sandwich in a pub recently? The current trend is to serve it with a salad, whether you want it or not, and at an inflated price

However, the most disturbing of recent practices is that of adding noxious substances to beer and lager. They now have added lime, lemonade, ginger, raspberry, and God knows what else. (Oh, and I've just seen the same sort of thing happening with whisky)
What is really annoying and frustrating is that they have pack designs & labels that are only slightly different to the normal stuff, and are placed next to them on the shelves. On one occasion I got as far as the checkout before I realised that my chosen tipple contained lemonade. Well I'm wise to that now, and I check more carefully ( Why don't they just call it shandy?)

All these sorts of adulterated drinks should be kept on a separate shelf, with a large fluorescent notice on it saying ' Warning: these shelves contain beer that's been pissed about with'.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2016)

I felt the same about 'speciality' coffees - if you like eg Brandy - as I do (or indeed some other alcoholic delight) - why the hell would you want to wreck the taste of both the coffee (which I also like) and the brandy, by putting both in the same cup/glass?   Yes they'll mix in my tummy, fine - but they don't in my mouth thank you.  I enjoy both, served at the same time, but separately.

Why have Prosecco 'flavoured' crisps?  I mean it isn't Prosecco, it's just a false chemical mixture, not a drink.  By all means if you are a pleb eat some crisps as an accompaniment to your glass of wine but PLEASE ......  LOL

And at least Pigs in Blankets and Crisps are both savoury offerings.  But mix sweet with savoury - it's just Not On.  It's akin to people wanting Mint sauce or Apple sauce to be SWEET.  The first should be vinegary and the latter, tart - slightly stewed Bramleys - otherwise they won't cut through the fat on the meat which they are designed to accompany, will they?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2016)

Well Lager and Lime has to be made with draught lager and a nudge from a bottle of Roses, otherwise it's just WRONG Zulu.  Can you still order draught beer and lager 'dash' these days?


----------



## FergusC (Nov 28, 2016)

zuludog said:


> All these sorts of adulterated drinks should be kept on a separate shelf, with a large fluorescent notice on it saying ' Warning: these shelves contain beer that's been virtually pissed about with'.


The new line for the "Banting & Best"?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 28, 2016)

zuludog said:


> There are three kinds of people who should be severely beaten about their delicate parts with an iron bar;
> 
> Those who invented those little sticky labels they put on apples
> Those who made coffee more complicated than it needs to be
> ...



Absolutely agree zuludog and on the subject of sandwiches, I'd be failing in my ranting indignation if I didn't once again raise the subject of 'pulled pork'!!! Please, enough pulled pork! I love pork and don't care if it's sliced, ripped, shredded or gnawed from a bone but I do not want it slathered in an artificial, gooey sweet and alarmingly smoky flavoured treadle sauce and spooned onto a sandwich. The stuff is everywhere and in everything now. Pulled pork nibbles for Christmas morning...I even saw a pulled pork stall at a Christmas fayre.

Please serve our pork as nature intended, unadulterated, with a nice bit of crackling, some sage and onion stuffing and if you absolutely must, a bit of apple sauce  not as a thousand shards of porkie string!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 28, 2016)

Well I will be the voice of reason here surely?  I love all the choice, I'm fussy and I like what I like, nothing fills me with more pleasure than requesting an extra hot, extra dry cappuccino with soy milk and ostrich spit, hold the snake venom, with chocolate in my refillable cup obvs because I am environmentally responsible.  I also love a half sub, Italian, ham with cheese, hold the tomato (why would you put tomato in a sarnie it makes the bread soggy) hold the lettuce, go hard on all the other veggies, not toasted, honey mustard dressing.  Wrapped not bagged, no I don't want to meal deal it, no I don't want to supersize.  See easy!  The key is preparation, it's also the key to loyalty because once you've got your order sussed you daren't go anywhere else ever for fear of being corrected about the appropriate term for a small cup, or inadvertently ending up with pickled chilli when you say yes to "pickle" because in English that means a pickled onion.  I was once felled by Starbucks in New York and an attempted iced tea order....black tea, green tea, bitter tea, sweetened, unsweetened, if sweetened sugar or Splenda (didn't even know what that was), flavoured, unflavoured, over ice, blended.  The correct answer in this situation is always "black tea, unsweetened, over ice", all other paths lead to hell, and for the love of god don't ask them to describe the teas, that way leads to very British mumbling and a raspberry green tea, blended like ice cream that tastes like brocolli coated in sugar.  Don't say you weren't warned.  Embrace the choice


----------



## Amigo (Nov 28, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Well I will be the voice of reason here surely?  I love all the choice, I'm fussy and I like what I like, nothing fills me with more pleasure than requesting an extra hot, extra dry cappuccino with soy milk and ostrich spit, hold the snake venom, with chocolate in my refillable cup obvs because I am environmentally responsible.  I also love a half sub, Italian, ham with cheese, hold the tomato (why would you put tomato in a sarnie it makes the bread soggy) hold the lettuce, go hard on all the other veggies, not toasted, honey mustard dressing.  Wrapped not bagged, no I don't want to meal deal it, no I don't want to supersize.  See easy!  The key is preparation, it's also the key to loyalty because once you've got your order sussed you daren't go anywhere else ever for fear of being corrected about the appropriate term for a small cup, or inadvertently ending up with pickled chilli when you say yes to "pickle" because in English that means a pickled onion.  I was once felled by Starbucks in New York and an attempted iced tea order....black tea, green tea, bitter tea, sweetened, unsweetened, if sweetened sugar or Splenda (didn't even know what that was), flavoured, unflavoured, over ice, blended.  The correct answer in this situation is always "black tea, unsweetened, over ice", all other paths lead to hell, and for the love of god don't ask them to describe the teas, that way leads to very British mumbling and a raspberry green tea, blended like ice cream that tastes like brocolli coated in sugar.  Don't say you weren't warned.  Embrace the choice



Respect kooky, you're obviously hard core, street wise, choice savvy! Got it sussed!


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 28, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> attempted iced tea order....black tea, green tea, bitter tea, sweetened, unsweetened


A few years ago, took my wife to the UK..... Ran into the nearest first pub I saw & ordered a pint..... Bonnie just wanted water, to which the question was asked "sparkling or still?" poor thing was very confused, all she wanted was a glass of tap water & didn't understand how such a simple request could be so complicated.... She later discovered Stella Artois & never had to confront the issue of water again.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> A few years ago, took my wife to the UK..... Ran into the nearest first pub I saw & ordered a pint..... Bonnie just wanted water, to which the question was asked "sparkling or still?" poor thing was very confused, all she wanted was a glass of tap water & didn't understand how such a simple request could be so complicated.... She later discovered Stella Artois & never had to confront the issue of water again.


After a recent campagin it is possible to get tap water these days.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 29, 2016)

This thread has made me laugh. I thought it was just me getting all "grumpy old woman". I don't mind change for the good of things but sometimes it's just ridiculous. Going off the food theme, I went to upgrade my 4 year old phone the other day. I liked it, it did what I wanted but it was on it's last legs. My main criteria for my new one was, a decent camera. I chose one pretty quickly, same price as old one. Got it home and out the box, no instructions, you have to go online. Of course once you're on there they want to know the far end of a fart! Sign up to this, sign up to that. I just want to know how to transfer my contacts  ( no music or anything else) and work the damn thing! I'm feeling very old and frustrated with the whole thing. Why is everything so complex these days? Or is it just me because I'm not interested? I received an email from Samsung welcoming me to my phone, the picture was of three smiley teenagers whose combined age was less than mine! This is when I realise I must be getting old!


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 29, 2016)

eggyg said:


> This thread has made me laugh. I thought it was just me getting all "grumpy old woman". I don't mind change for the good of things but sometimes it's just ridiculous. Going off the food theme, I went to upgrade my 4 year old phone the other day. I liked it, it did what I wanted but it was on it's last legs. My main criteria for my new one was, a decent camera. I chose one pretty quickly, same price as old one. Got it home and out the box, no instructions, you have to go online.


Don't let me started about cosumer electronics nowadays.
It's dirty cheap nowadays, but this cheapiness seems to me is obtained first of all due the globalization free trade policies thas as a side effect created unemployment and made middle class and worker poorer and pooer when corporations can legally pay no taxes. but the secondary way to lower prices was to cutting corners on the delivered product.

One of the first corners cut is the manual. I could understand not putting a paper manual in the box, but why not a CD? And when online, why you can only find on most cases only a generic manual for a broad bunch of model?

An on the subject of phones. They are smatphones, ie a locked down computer that sometimes could be used to make call on the telephone network. Normally used to run facebook, instant and whatsapp client programs and share data on that coproration mainframes.

Bitter? Yes I am bitter!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

eggyg said:


> This thread has made me laugh. I thought it was just me getting all "grumpy old woman". I don't mind change for the good of things but sometimes it's just ridiculous. Going off the food theme, I went to upgrade my 4 year old phone the other day. I liked it, it did what I wanted but it was on it's last legs. My main criteria for my new one was, a decent camera. I chose one pretty quickly, same price as old one. Got it home and out the box, no instructions, you have to go online. Of course once you're on there they want to know the far end of a fart! Sign up to this, sign up to that. I just want to know how to transfer my contacts  ( no music or anything else) and work the damn thing! I'm feeling very old and frustrated with the whole thing. Why is everything so complex these days? Or is it just me because I'm not interested? I received an email from Samsung welcoming me to my phone, the picture was of three smiley teenagers whose combined age was less than mine! This is when I realise I must be getting old!


Samsung do an app called smart switch.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

MikeTurin said:


> Don't let me started about cosumer electronics nowadays.
> It's dirty cheap nowadays, but this cheapiness seems to me is obtained first of all due the globalization free trade policies thas as a side effect created unemployment and made middle class and worker poorer and pooer when corporations can legally pay no taxes. but the secondary way to lower prices was to cutting corners on the delivered product.
> 
> One of the first corners cut is the manual. I could understand not putting a paper manual in the box, but why not a CD? And when online, why you can only find on most cases only a generic manual for a broad bunch of model?
> ...


I CD is not necessary a help my last laptop did not have a disc drive. 
My other half order from Amazon a so called Pet Cam , it did not come with a power cable and the manual was gobbled gook, not properly translated to English. I  suspect it is not from Amazon direct as he spoke to someone who is opening a dispute for it. He is an Electronics engineer so he is pretty savvy. It caused him no amount of stress trying to set it up and failing big time.


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> He is an Electronics engineer so he is pretty savvy. It caused him no amount of stress trying to set it up and failing big time.


I've an engineering degre on computer science too. I feel reaal y frustrated too on what absolutely cheap and bad made product they try to sell you nowadays.
I was on search of a radio for a gift. My expectation were to find a think like a boom boos of the '80 with a 5-10W stereo output (a thing easily done in the '80 with 8 D cells and a TDA2005 IC or the like) Despite searching on brick and mortar or online shops I haven't found anything, the few boomboxes you could find are low cost low quality with filmsy plastics, branded ones sometimes looks a bit more well made but is not always the case. These boomboxes have als a lot of features that are badly designed and almost useless, not to mention the buggy firmware that seems to me the standard mode of making business.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

MikeTurin said:


> I've an engineering degre on computer science too. I feel reaal y frustrated too on what absolutely cheap and bad made product they try to sell you nowadays.
> I was on search of a radio for a gift. My expectation were to find a think like a boom boos of the '80 with a 5-10W stereo output (a thing easily done in the '80 with 8 D cells and a TDA2005 IC or the like) Despite searching on brick and mortar or online shops I haven't found anything, the few boomboxes you could find are low cost low quality with filmsy plastics, branded ones sometimes looks a bit more well made but is not always the case. These boomboxes have als a lot of features that are badly designed and almost useless, not to mention the buggy firmware that seems to me the standard mode of making business.


 Cheap rip off Chinese were his word for the Pet Cam, I think it was £50 and he paid extra to get next day delivery. As he wanted to set it up yesterday as he is away on business for a couple of days. I suspect the apps that you could watch the footage on did not work either.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Yay! It's not just me, I loathe coriander, it's horrible... like lobster and pink champagne crisps.
> 
> I tend to buy fresh produce and cook it myself, mostly in the slow cooker these days due to lack of spoons and rarely even glance at the other stuff. Once I know the layout of the shop, I hit the aisles I need and p off home asap. It's a form of tunnel vision and it usually works, unless some
> kind soul recommends something like Christmas Ribena that I have to hunt for, then it feels as if my head will explode as I get overloaded with options.....
> ...


I'm very confused with the logical jump from 'slow cooker' and 'lack of spoons' - In fact, I'm confused by 'lack of spoons' in general - you do know they're widely available in shops right? Or is the choice too overwhelming and you end up running out screaming 'too many options for spoons!!!'?


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> I'm very confused with the logical jump from 'slow cooker' and 'lack of spoons' - In fact, I'm confused by 'lack of spoons' in general - you do know they're widely available in shops right? Or is the choice too overwhelming and you end up running out screaming 'too many options for spoons!!!'?


Lack of Spoons is an analogy for people with conditions like ME, where using too much energy leaves you short for the rest of the day, and overdoing it means being wiped out for the next few days as well. Thinking of it as having a certain number of spoons at the start of the day, and setting one aside every time you use up energy, until you've none left, or borrowing spoons from next day's supply, is a good way of explaining it to people.
Not surprised you were confused, as the subject was cooking!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Lack of Spoons is an analogy for people with conditions like ME, where using too much energy leaves you short for the rest of the day, and overdoing it means being wiped out for the next few days as well. Thinking of it as having a certain number of spoons at the start of the day, and setting one aside every time you use up energy, until you've none left, or borrowing spoons from next day's supply, is a good way of explaining it to people.
> Not surprised you were confused, as the subject was cooking!


I did not what it meant either, I presumed it was a Scottish term.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Samsung do an app called smart switch.


I downloaded that but my Nokia Lumia 800 was too old! So had to add all my contacts the old fashioned way. Good job I'm a Billy No Mates!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Lack of Spoons is an analogy for people with conditions like ME, where using too much energy leaves you short for the rest of the day, and overdoing it means being wiped out for the next few days as well. Thinking of it as having a certain number of spoons at the start of the day, and setting one aside every time you use up energy, until you've none left, or borrowing spoons from next day's supply, is a good way of explaining it to people.
> Not surprised you were confused, as the subject was cooking!


Thanks, but even now you've explained it, it doesn't make sense. Surely spoons are not something you 'use up'.  - you re-use them, so the 'daily supply' isn't something you'd apply to spoons. Is this a common analogy?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I downloaded that but my Nokia Lumia 800 was too old! So had to add all my contacts the old fashioned way. Good job I'm a Billy No Mates!


My last few phones have been a Samsung's.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> A few years ago, took my wife to the UK..... Ran into the nearest first pub I saw & ordered a pint..... Bonnie just wanted water, to which the question was asked "sparkling or still?" poor thing was very confused, all she wanted was a glass of tap water & didn't understand how such a simple request could be so complicated.... She later discovered Stella Artois & never had to confront the issue of water again.


You think a choice between 'still or sparking' is too complicated? Try choosing a phone contract - you need to consult the entrails of a chicken just to choose the make.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Thanks, but even now you've explained it, it doesn't make sense. Surely spoons are not something you 'use up'.  - you re-use them, so the 'daily supply' isn't something you'd apply to spoons. Is this a common analogy?


Yea, they're used man.  You don't get to just use them again.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Thanks, but even now you've explained it, it doesn't make sense. Surely spoons are not something you 'use up'.  - you re-use them, so the 'daily supply' isn't something you'd apply to spoons. Is this a common analogy?


This explains the Spoons theory more completely:

https://butyoudontlooksick.com/articles/written-by-christine/the-spoon-theory/


----------

